# Sticky Tounge Farms Miner-all



## dpotter1 (Feb 29, 2004)

I picked up a can of this to try on some of the frogs today. I was wondering if anyone had tried this yet. The numbers did not look too bad to me:
34-36% Calcium
4,400 iu D3
453 mg Maganese
544 mg zinc
136 mg iron
113 mg Copper
36 mg iodine
3.6 mg cobalt
453 mg magnesium
11 mg selenium

and a bunch of trace element

How different is this from what everyone else is using? Is there anything in this that is really bad? I know there is a great divide in this question, but I just want to make sure I'm not going to harm the frogs by using this.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

I know its awesome for chameleons which have slightly different needs. Not nearly as sure about its value for PDFs but for chameleons, for which is was designed, its the best IMO.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've used it for 7+ years with great success.

s


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

I have used Minerall for 3+ years on dragons, chameleons, and dwarf monitors with very good success... Over the last few years I would loose a frog here and there but could not track down why.. Recently I had a perfectly fine Wegtgold blow up like a bloon and die within about 6 hrs after using minerall. Thinking back on my experience several of the frogs I lost in the past have died from blotting, I have since quit using minerall on my darts and started using dendrocare....I have had very good results.
Different things work for differant things work for differant people just watch your frogs closly for blotting. I also had a liver graph performed by the local zoo and myself, we discovered that the frogs liver was covered in black spots..we anticipated vitamine A toxicity or vitamine overdose of one type or another.. Minerall was the only supplement provided to the frogs 2 x per week.. Hope this helps and happy herping.. Dan


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow 
after reading my last post I should cut down on my drinking or at least run spell check.. Anyway I did use mineral on my darts in the past and had a few problems.. I currently use dendrocare on all my darts(80) and still continue to use mineral on my dragons, geckos, and other lizards. It seems like the mineral may be a little to potent on the vitamin aspect. I would watch your frogs closely for bloating, which is a good sign of vitamin toxicity.. Good luck with your frogs and happy herping


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Where can I get Dendrocare?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Here is what I have experenced myself . I used rep-cal and herptivite mixed 1.1 for 3 years ,fantastic productivity and healthy frogs healthy frogglets . 
Swiched to sticky tounge and productivity I noticed after 2 years was nil!! the only change was the supplements . Iswiched because I could get it delivered w/ my crickets and I paid 3.00 a can . I racked my brain to try to figure out what had changed ,why my frogs had in some cases compleatly stopped breeding and the cases of sls skyrocked. 
Swiched back to the rep-cal w/ herptivite , frogs that stopped started breeding again clutches of eggs looked better, sls stopped 
Once again this is just my experence , I know of others that love it and it works well for them, in my case it diden't . 
Darren


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Scott-

How often do you dust..I use the same product..just curious.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

I recieved my dendrocare fron Eds fly meat. It is a little spendy $13.50 per container but the price is worth the results. Here is the link http://www.edsflymeatinc.com/prod04.htm, I think that Black jungle also carries the product. In the above mentioned post I have several friend who use Rep-cal and herptivite with very good results. Best of luck Dan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

For 7 years or so I used strictly Minerall on every other feeding.

I now also use Herptevite and Rep Cal. This is in addition to Minerall. I basically just rotate among the three of them.

I also occasionally just sprinkle flies straight into tanks.

s


AQUAMAC said:


> How often do you dust..I use the same product..just curious.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

*how often*

Darren,
How often do you give the rep cal and herptivite? I was just curious.
Jeff


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

For juvies I supplement every day , and w/ adults 4-5 times a week .
Darren


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

I would stay away from using Miner-All as your sole supplement.

I personally use good old fine grade Rep-cal Calcium with D3 in conjunction with Herptivite. 

Myself and a good friend of mine used Miner-all exclusively for a while. We often had cans which came from the same batch. At around the exact same point in time (within a week).. both of us had frogs showing classic symptoms of calcium deficiency, as well as spindly leg. When we switched back to the rep-cal products, our problems ended in the same time frame. Perhaps we were simply sold old cans (Miner-all does not have an expiry date in the packaging).. or perhaps Rep-Cal makes superior supplements. I would bet on the latter. 
I enjoy the fact that Rep-cal offers expiry dates on their packaging. 

I just thought I'd chime in.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Knowing who you and your friend are - I respect your opinion.

But Miner-All was my sole supplement for *years*. The only time I ran into a like the one you mentioned was when I rotated Dendrocare in for awhile. I had identical symptoms to what you mention.

I've recently rotated in Herptevite and Rep Cal as well as still using Miner-All.

s


Double J said:


> I would stay away from using Miner-All as your sole supplement.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

When miner-al originally came out I userstood it to be another suppliment (mainly for dinural lizards) to use along *with *calcium and vitamin suppliments, because minerals (thus the name) were not really included in the suppliments on the market. It was not intended to replace vitamin suppliments but rather compliment it, which is why I never used it as a 'replacement' for herptivite.

I also mix in another brand of herp vitamin dust and extra fine ground sprulina/chlorella powder, sometimes peprika as well. I try and use a variety of suppliments as I do with feeder insects for variety. I don't feel there is a 'perfect' PDF suppliment so I try and use a large variety to make up for it. I do this with my geckos and bearded dragon as well, and haven't had problems.


----------

